# this forum is boring or everyone is out camping and nor problems



## H2H1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well as I said in the topic, this forum is boring are most campers are out camping AND THAT IS GOOD. I would think someone would love to tell us there travels or problems they have ran into. I know Ken's open house is over and most that camped in the field are home are on the way home. ANY ONE GOT ANYTHING THEY WANT TO TALK ABOUT?


----------



## JCZ (Apr 7, 2013)

I've made a number of posts with links to some of the blogs I've done on the trips we've taken.  It says the post will not appear until approved my a moderator.  But as I've learned in the past, the moderators do not see them unless I send them a message drawing their attention to them.

Just not a real user friendly forum.  It was explained that this forum had been infiltrated with spam, etc. but there's ways of overcoming that.  It is what it is....but it could be so much more user friendly.


----------



## vanole (Apr 8, 2013)

Hollis,

Heading back north in a week or so.  Keeping my fingers crossed I can get home with no issues.  

This winter in South Florida has been good to me.  No major problems like last year.  Only had two things go kaput.  My ventline fan (one in the bathroom) blade ate itself up.  Found a replacemet after doing some research.  They made fan blades with a D shaped opening for the motor shaft up into late 2000 and then changed the shafts on the motors to round ones.  Bottom line mine took a .125 round shaft fan blade.  However when talking to ventline I asked them why they made the unit so that you had to take the ceiling coaming down to get to the screen to then replace the blade.  Found out for $30 I could upgrade to the new style that all you have to do is remove the screen if blade ever breaks again.  I went ahead and upgraded.  Ventline was great to work with very helpful.  Unlike Fantastic Fans (before Dometic bought them out) parts were not free but really not outrageously priced.  Haven't dealt with Fantastic Fan since Dometic bought them out.

Only other problem was my wife stepped on one of the floor registers in the front of the moho and cracked it so I replaced that.

Overall been a great 5+ months.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just cleaned all my vent fans, screens and all. I did have to take all down to get to the blades. But now thy are clean and running quite again. Jeff if in Ga. close by let me know a day or 2 and I will see if I can get up with you.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2013)

Well other than computer keyboard problem we are crusing along and no major problam. On-screen keyboard is hard for me to use.  Camped in West Bank COE Ga. for the nexr few days.


----------

